# 1 of 200 LE MANS where are the other 199



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

hi all i have just purchased an R33 GTR V-Spec Le Mans.

i wanted to make my task to track down the other 97. anybody on here got one or knows of where they are it would be very interesting to know. 

1) owned by Danny Stanley North east UK.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

There´s only one in Sweden and it´s owned by a guy named Robert. I think it´s the only one in Scandinavia.

Only 96 left now then... 

/P


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I know of 8 or 9 in the UK.

but there could be more?????


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Mine is one of them.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hyrev has one. And a beauty.


Mick


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Koopa's is bloody nice too, and has low mileage to die-for:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

There´s one in Denmark to.... Sold by me...

And that´s even a V-SPEC.... Quite rare I think...


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

ALL LM's were V-Spec's

Be good to see some pics Kim


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

i know of one more...no idea what his name is?
think i got a pic of it:

behind the 32, not the best picture!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Who's got Deano's old one? He sold it to buy the lemon


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I went to look at the one NismoLMLtd was selling on here, 

SVA Imports had one (think it's sold now)
SkylinesRus have one for sale at the moment too.

I'd be REALLY Interested to know how many of the original 98 still exist too.

Just a quick question, if someone can help; I believe the 400R was available in championship blue, too, but was it included as part of the original 98 build figures????

Steve


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Faz, that looks like an R34 not an R33. And i know of an LM in the U.S.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

RBnemesis13B said:


> And i know of an LM in the U.S.


In New-York, IIRC?

God I sound like the bloody forum 'LM-Geek' lol


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Pigde has one, the older memebers may remember him.


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

MADsteve said:


> ALL LM's were V-Spec's
> 
> Be good to see some pics Kim



I´ll see if I can find some....

It´s for sale now at a Nissan dealer.... Price... Now hold on, these cars are expensive in Denmark...: 53.000£ 

(We have a 180% tax on cars here.. )

I bought it from a member on this board, his name was Paul.... (Paul666)


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

kim hansen said:


> Price... Now hold on, these cars are expensive in Denmark...: 53.000£
> 
> (We have a 180% tax on cars here.. )


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

MADsteve said:


>



Yes... It´s sad, but true.....:runaway: I´ll see if I can make a link to the Nissan dealer who has it for sale....


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

This thread's REALLY making me want one more and more, now.:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

anyone wanna buy my R33???


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

kim hansen said:


> Yes... It´s sad, but true.....:runaway: I´ll see if I can make a link to the Nissan dealer who has it for sale....


In Bangladesh, they have 200% tax on cars!


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Faz Choudhury said:


> In Bangladesh, they have 200% tax on cars!


Makes me feel a little better.... There are actually people out there, who´s in a worse situation than us Danes.....


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Who's got Deano's old one? He sold it to buy the lemon


i think he sold it to [email protected] PJ Motorsport


----------



## abdulla (Aug 1, 2003)

We have 2 in dubai:clap:


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

ah nice car is that the 1000bhp le mans car you bought think i posted a thread but nobody belived me.

here is thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=60970&highlight=newera


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

RBnemesis13B said:


> Faz, that looks like an R34 not an R33. And i know of an LM in the U.S.


trust me...it's a 33


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

stehub said:


> ah nice car is that the 1000bhp le mans car you bought think i posted a thread but nobody belived me.
> 
> here is thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=60970&highlight=newera



yes thts the one but detuned to 700bhp 

only thing i need to change is the wheels


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

1) DanLeman Stanley UK
2) Koopa Glasgow Scotland
3) Johnmcq Henley on thames
4)
5)
6)


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I'd guess most of them are still on Japanese soil - we had around 5 turn up at the GTR Mag meet last week....


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i know of one in Birmingham


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

DanLeMan said:


> yes thts the one but detuned to 700bhp
> 
> only thing i need to change is the wheels


why is it de tuned and who de tuned it ???


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

I thought Durzel bought Deano's LM at first but saw he bought Guy's (correct me if i'm wrong). I saw Deano's at the Brum meet all those years ago - looked awesome side by side with Nigel's(?) BB R33.

I've seen one at the Bubble meet in Derby before...think DW said the owner sprints it?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

DanLeMan said:


> 1) DanLeman Stanley UK
> 2) Koopa Glasgow Scotland
> 3) Johnmcq Henley on thames
> 4)Paul C (Hyrev) in tokyo
> ...


there is a guy by Yokohama (Yokosuka Naval Base) - Seemen - that has one.

And no, they are not all V Spec, I know this for sure.
I have a Vspec and I saw one at the meet that had the V Spec
sticker but did not have 'W' on the blue plate in the engine
compartment (VIN) as well as the fins on the diff. I guess he
either put the badge himself or he does not know he is 
driving a Std. GTR. Makes me then think if his was a genuine
Lm Ltd. None the less, he had a stunning car. IIRC there were
about 5-6 other LM's at the GTR Mag Meet. One had the 400R
type graphics, another with Volk GTC's, one with Volk TE37 (bronze),
one with white Enkei rims, mine , one with Gold TE37's, and one 
other one with white wheels as well.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

hyrev said:


> there is a guy by Yokohama (Yokosuka Naval Base) - Seemen - that has one.


His name is Seemen??


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Faz Choudhury said:


> His name is Seemen??



Is "seemen" a dirty word in english..??? No, wait... Don´t answer that..


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

kim hansen said:


> Is "seemen" a dirty word in english..??? No, wait... Don´t answer that..


depends what you clasify as 'dirty' :chuckle:


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Faz Choudhury said:


> In Bangladesh, they have 200% tax on cars!


Vietnam is 600% I believe!!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Mine, which I sold to Durzel, was not a V-Spec.

Guy


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Guy said:


> Mine, which I sold to Durzel, was not a V-Spec.
> 
> Guy


Yup.

The path of that one was Guy -> Me -> Deano -> ?

Last I heard it was up North somewhere.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

i know of one in dubai and one in darlington (Co. Durham).

no idea who own's either of them


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Mine is definitely a V Spec.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Every piece of information I have on them states quite clearly that they are all V-spec.

The 'V' stands for victory (correct me if I'm wrong) on all V-spec GTR's?

And the LM was built to commemorate the Nissan LeMans 'Victory' - hence, I suppose, them all being V-specs???

Common sense as far as I can tell????


Someone please put me straight if this isn't the case?????


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

You are 100% incorrect, they were not all V-Specs.

My car was definitely an LM and it was definitely not a V-Spec..........

I'm also fairly certain they made more than 98, I recall being told 500-600 when I bought mine.

Guy


----------



## Das Chin (May 22, 2006)

remember your car well guy

I will never forget richie's face when you put it on the dyno up at powerstation when it was the GTIR rolling road day and the power started coming in,. in those days it was a lot and I seem to recall him grinning saying...'proper grunt'

jesus that must have been 5-6 years ago!! how times fly!!


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

I know theres a guy in blackpool with a standard one, he bought it from london somewhere?

And isnt there one forsale in the NE with 1000 bhp setup?

Mike


----------



## Nismo LM LTD (Feb 16, 2005)

5. ME


there was only 98 manufactured

im sure all were v-spec and if never seen a non v-spec even in japan but liek the guy said, his was not a v-spec so i dont know

i was told by nissan that they were all v-spec aswell so

they all have the A-LSD light
seen a few without v-spec stickers but lol thtas no biggie

i've seen some fake ones in japan aswell
1995 GTR LM LTD
they were only prodcued in july 96, 

very nice blue colour and looks amzing in the night

i've had mine for over a year, the thought of selling its come to my mind a good few times but i've always ended up changing my mind

mines near standard and i've always owned and wanted heavily modified gtr's and white cars, my fave colour but when i saw this i had to make an exception

everyone says what a nice blue and gets lots of stares, 

i have a big power 32 so i've decided to keep the LM as is and i want to keep it at the same spec


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Guy said:


> You are 100% incorrect, they were not all V-Specs.
> 
> My car was definitely an LM and it was definitely not a V-Spec..........
> 
> ...


Sorry but all the official Nissan statistics claim a build of 98 cars, all were V-spec. I can only assume your's was a one-off or something?? I will investigate.

Steve


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Out of interest, where do you get the 'Official Statistics' from, perhaps you could post a copy of the brochure or press release, as that would resolve it.

My car was definitely a factory painted Le Mans blue car with all the LM parts and was definitely not a V-Spec, as it had no finned rear diff, no A-LSD light on the dash and softer suspension.

Unless someone has a link to or copy of some official Nissan information then I'm afraid it's all conjecture and all we can go on is the cars people have seen. That said I've now found several references to the 98 cars from both Shin and DCD, who are both fairly authoritative sources of GTR info, so I'd be fairly sure that is accurate. DCD also mentioned in a post on here that LM were both V-Spec and non-VSpec

Guy


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

MADsteve said:


> Sorry but all the official Nissan statistics claim a build of 98 cars, all were V-spec. I can only assume your's was a one-off or something?? I will investigate.
> 
> Steve


Ok, then I bow to your superior knowledge, Guy:bowdown1: as I've just consulted my GTR 'oracle' and yes, you're correct, they were available in both V-spec and non V-spec flavours. 

I apologise.  

But I am adamant that there were only ever 98 available.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

98 made, definitely available in both standard and V-Spec.

Phil


----------



## kristofer (Oct 21, 2001)

Perra said:


> There´s only one in Sweden and it´s owned by a guy named Robert. I think it´s the only one in Scandinavia.
> 
> Only 96 left now then...
> 
> /P


Nope, I saw 2 of them at rudskogen, both norweigan. One of em are a member here I think??


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

*sigh*

I know of at least 3 non-Vspec LM-Limiteds including my/Guys old one and they were all genuine bona-fide originals - not resprays.


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

kirbz said:


> I know theres a guy in blackpool with a standard one, he bought it from london somewhere?
> 
> And isnt there one forsale in the NE with 1000 bhp setup?
> 
> Mike




i have just bought the one with the 1000 bhp set up detuned to 700 for uk fuel and drivability


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Perhaps Mr. Tamura could shed some light on this
thread. I know he would know.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

kristofer said:


> Nope, I saw 2 of them at rudskogen, both norweigan. One of em are a member here I think??


Great news! Only 90-something left to figure out where they are! 

OT: Why haven´t you bought a Skyline yet, Kristofer!?? Send me a pm or call me, it´s been a while. 

/P


----------



## AHSIRT2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Found another.....

http://www.king-buyer.co.jp/details.php?carid=3267


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

mine is a v-spec too (smug face)


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

koopa said:


> mine is a v-spec too (smug face)


And I wish it was MINE!:clap:  :sadwavey:


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't know how I missed this 

1) DanLeman Stanley UK
2) Koopa Glasgow Scotland
3) Johnmcq Henley on thames
4)Paul C (Hyrev) in tokyo
5) John Lee in New York
6)

I am told I have the only one legalized one in the US and may in fact be the only one in the US :clap:.

IIRC it was mention that there are about 40's non V-Specs, 40's V-Specs and under 20 that are V-Spec with winter package. Does anyone know the numbers for sure?

John


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

AHSIRT2 said:


> Found another.....
> 
> ¥¹¥«¥¤¥é¥¤¥ó £Ò£³£³¾ÜºÙ²èÌÌ


Are these the standard wheels for the lm?


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

These were the factory rims of the LM, this is mine over 4 years ago.

John


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

we have one for sale at the moment 

1) DanLeman Stanley UK
2) Koopa Glasgow Scotland
3) Johnmcq Henley on thames
4)Paul C (Hyrev) in tokyo
5) John Lee in New York
6) SVA Imports Fourcourt


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a lm v-spec, Which is now a resident in norway. it went over about 4 months ago.
I sold it to a member in the uk, who sold it on to a man in norway.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The Aussis should have 1-2 . . .remember a Australian GTR meet picture where 4 LMs where lined up. A least 2 of them were fake.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

We have just bought another one in japan - it will be in transit soon 

Its on our stock list Welcome to Distinctive Cars York - Japanese Import Specialists 

1) DanLeman Stanley UK
2) Koopa Glasgow Scotland
3) Johnmcq Henley on thames
4)Paul C (Hyrev) in tokyo
5) John Lee in New York
6) SVA Imports Fourcourt
7) distinctive cars york forecourt


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

me and my mate spotted that in auction last week grade 3 looks like nice car


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Well Sat night I had a chat with Tamura-san. 
And the verdict is, there were 200 of them in
BT2, Champion Blue. Not 98. I had also heard 
this from another LM owner at the Fuji Speed
Way GTR Magazine Meet. He too thought 98
was wrong. So, from Tamura-san to me to you,
there are 200 of them. Sorry to burst anyone's
bubble.


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

I saw 2 on auto trader the other day, are they included in the list?


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

i have one, a non v-spec, i talked to a guy called steve at middlehurst a couple of months back and he said nissan have on record 72 that are left, apparently the rest have been exported and/or written off
mine is from sva and came in dec 2004 i bought it from ebay about 18 months ago for a bargain price lol!!!


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]

here is one of mine from when i bought it in 2005....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. .and for the normal people amongst us, without a 100000MB connection 
Nice shot:wavey:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

hyrev said:


> Well Sat night I had a chat with Tamura-san.
> And the verdict is, there were 200 of them in
> BT2, Champion Blue. Not 98. I had also heard
> this from another LM owner at the Fuji Speed
> ...


An excellent piece of info there Hyrev. And well sourced.


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]

and here is one from friday at oulton park....what a difference a year makes...

oh, and yes that is its actual reg plate, cant believe i got it!!!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

1) DanLeman Stanley UK
2) Koopa Glasgow Scotland
3) Johnmcq Henley on thames
4)Paul C (Hyrev) in tokyo
5) John Lee in New York
6) SVA Imports Fourcourt
7) distinctive cars york forecourt
8) Robert in Sweden


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

1) DanLeman Stanley UK
2) Koopa Glasgow Scotland
3) Johnmcq Henley on thames
4)Paul C (Hyrev) in tokyo
5) John Lee in New York
6) SVA Imports Fourcourt
7) distinctive cars york forecourt
8) Robert in Sweden
9) Paul in Blackpool UK


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

Durzel said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I know of at least 3 non-Vspec LM-Limiteds including my/Guys old one and they were all genuine bona-fide originals - not resprays.


i still have the pictures of your old one as it is at the moment if you want me to post them.


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

1) DanLeman Stanley UK
2) Koopa Glasgow Scotland
3) Johnmcq Henley on thames
4)Paul C (Hyrev) in tokyo
5) John Lee in New York
6) SVA Imports Fourcourt
7) distinctive cars york forecourt
8) Robert in Sweden
9) Paul in Blackpool UK
10) Rob in Denmark

thought I would revive an old thread...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

just found this..

ESV Oy - Exotic Street Vehicles

thats +1 in Finland


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

1) DanLeman Stanley UK
2) Koopa Glasgow Scotland
3) Johnmcq Henley on thames
4)Paul C (Hyrev) in tokyo
5) John Lee in New York
6) SVA Imports Fourcourt
7) distinctive cars york forecourt
8) Robert in Sweden
9) Paul in Blackpool UK
10) Rob in Denmark
11) Lars in Norway
12) Reidar in Norway

Could be more of them in Norway, i think i have seen one more 

Asim


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Can i just state that there were infact 200 Le Mans R33`s, i will change the title accordingly.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

here's mine, got it off paul in blackpool a year ago
it now lives in leafy berkshire!!










also saw one in vegas last year!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats a beautiful picture.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Lovely pic, and those alloys look superb..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Asim...any chance you'll be at DHB this year?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

pauls sold his about a year back, simonf27 on here owns it now you may want to update the list


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

cleethorpes said:


> Asim...any chance you'll be at DHB this year?


Hi

Yeah im going this year also, hoping to break in to the 10`s this year.
Last year my clutch died, and still did a 11.04 with 2.1sec 60foot :runaway:

You going?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Will be going if I can sort the registration by then...if not might get the temporary plates and drive it down. What route would you take?...drive all the way down...or via Frederikshavn...??


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Probably will be competing to....a bit of a misfire problem at the moment..and need to sort my other GTR out and get it sold......so pretty busy....but it's a few months away so...I reckon it will be a big yes:wavey:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

cleethorpes said:


> Will be going if I can sort the registration by then...if not might get the temporary plates and drive it down. What route would you take?...drive all the way down...or via Frederikshavn...??


2 years ago i drove down, never ever again! :runaway:

Most likely we take the boat from oslo, straight to denmark. Its more expensive, but we get a chance to party on the boat! 

Where do you live? Norway?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Frederikshavn....did the drive from Northern UK, via Calais...to Frederikshavn.....worse day of my life....


----------



## blackcossie (Sep 22, 2007)

One on Ebay
eBay Motors: Nissan : GT-R (item 250387564756 end time Mar-17-09 15:34:45 PDT)


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

wasn't there a guy on here with an LM reg'd in New York??

Nice car but I would want at least 2 for the starting price alone...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

just looked again, that car comes without an interior, engine and will be sold with space saver wheels....is US legalisation really worth that much?


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

1 LM in Sweden ( R34lover )

You guys from Norway should hook up with the rest of the guys from up there.... last year we had like 20 cars for sleep over/ Night paty the day before DHB, at a friends of ours, that live 5miles from DHB and he has enough parking space for 50 cars. But we will be there again this year.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

my 4wd is fooked....so might just go in my plain old standard r33 gtr....leave the lemans at home licking it's wounds..


----------

